# my babies



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

not so much babies but are in my eyes  chaya and drax they are northern inuits


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Stunning dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely dogs nici


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

here is my girl with her litter she had last year all looking the same










and here she is with her grown up daugter blue










and some babies on ther exploration for food and just some put together.



















she was due to have pups 5 weeks ago but she got very sick and we lost all pups and she had to have everything taken away but she is still her yippee


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

They're fantastic pic's...

sorry to hear you lost the pups, at least your dog is now healthy though


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahh thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

They are all gorgeous. So sorry to hear about the loss of your litter.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice looking dogs - sorry about the loss of litter at least she is healthy and fit now.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## Louka (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome pics. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

You have gorgeous dog glad to hear your beloved pet is in good health after your tragic loss.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Amazing pics!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks ....chaya is busy playing mummy now we have little timmi


----------

